# Kids Favoring One Side



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Yoko's kids haven't yet been on the ground for 24 hours. Yet they are already favoring one side of her udder over the other. I spent quite a bit of time with them today, and each time they went to nurse, I'd set them on the other side. No deal, they'd tottle around and go back to their favorite teat. 

The neglected half of her udder was very full and taunt. I got her up on the milk stand, expecting a fight. Nope, she stood there calmly for me as I clumsily milked out a cup of milk from that side, not counting the stuff that missed the pan. I honestly hadn't planned on milking her (yet!) so the pan and whatnot wasn't sanitized. I just measured it and then gave it to the dogs (you'd think they'd died and gone to heaven!). The favored side was almost completely deflated, I could only express a few drops. I couldn't get the side I was milking that empty, but it was a lot better than how it started. 

Do you think the kids will start paying attention to the other side of her udder as they grow and need more milk? I'd rather her udder not become hugely lopsided! Or should I just plan on milking that half from now on if they continue to ignore it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as the twins are growing just fine, I would milk her and enjoy the milk for yourself.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I weighed the kids today, so I'll be able to tell if they're growing well. I guess wasn't expecting to be milking her yet. I was going to give the kids full access for 2-3 weeks, then separate them at night so I could milk her in the morning then give them back to her. 

I am a little surprised at how well behaved she was. She didn't even have a pan full of feed in her face, I hadn't set the bar to hold it up yet. She is a FF, and there was no kicking, dancing, or fidgeting. At least she is more comfortable with that udder being less full.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

This is the morning's white gold! I think she was holding back on me. The one half of the udder was full and tight compared to the favorite side again, which only produced a few weak squirts. I guess this is going to be the new routine, milking out one side of her udder :laugh:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

OOOOOOOO...... pretttyyy.


----------

